# CoCo...the noobie



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Mornin....thought I would pop in whil my ownir was in the showir....and post a picher or to.
Sum r wen i was smalir...so bear wit me...also..he mad me wait...and stay for dinir be4 I could meat... thats wy i look so sad in the picher with my food bowl.
I got thes off of his camira...I gues he tinks I'm "not that brite"....HA. 
Almost hav him traind.

Rut roh....watir stoped runin... I hav to run...but her ar sum pichers of me...nice to meat ya

CoCo

I was 9wks...

















13 wks...









16 wks...









takin a ride...









to da beech...for my first swim..









woops...got a showir pichir in here...had to git the salt watir off...NSFW?









me and my boy toy Bart...









strikin a pose...









this mornin meel... chikin, dear, livir, and fish...yum


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! So cute. My heart is melting! 
Now, that looks like a good breakfast!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, what cute pictures!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Awwww so cute! And mmmm what a yummy looking breakfast!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a cutie pie!! 

And it looks like your human feeds you well too! Rock on! :rockon:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous dog! I love rotties!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh soooo cute, look at that face!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

What a bunch of cute pictures!!! they are great looks like a fun pup!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh MAN I freakin' love ROtties! Was a stinkin' cutie!!! I almost can't take it!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

your rott is beautifull!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

What a handsome boy you are Coco,don't you just love swiming at the beach it so much fun!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment's and warm welcome everyone.
CoCo is growing like a weed and she has been cutting teeth the past few weeks...so the chewing has been at a maximum. The raw diet has certainly helped that along. We tried our first veal last night...at first I wondered if she was going to eat it at all...then she got right into it. Were officially 5mo old today....and 51lbs.


----------



## goldiek (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Post more when available!


----------

